# OPEN BOAT SUNDAY AUGUST 30th



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Check out the post on the Bluewater board

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=14873514&posted=1#post14873514


----------



## jrab (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the calls the trip is booked. Like us on Facebook for up to date openings

https://m.facebook.com/EpicChartersUnlimited


----------

